# How much RAM is good enough for Logos?



## Nathan Riese (Sep 13, 2009)

I am considering buying the following from Logos:

Scholar's Library: Gold
BDAG/HALOT Bundle
Baker Exegetical Commentary on the New Testament (8 Vols.)
Baker’s New Testament Commentary, by Kistemaker and Hendriksen (12 Vols.)
Pillar New Testament Commentary (8 Vols.)
Theological Journal Library: Volumes 1-11
Historic Creeds and Confessions
R. C. Sproul Digital Library
Westminster Confession of Faith, including the Larger and Shorter Catechisms
Christian Apologetics Bundle (94 Vols.)
Charles Hodge Commentary Collection (4 Vols.)
Exegetical Summaries Series (24 Vols.)


How much RAM am I going to need to run this smoothly as well as consecutively running several internet tabs and a few microsoft word documents? I've got an AMD 64 X 2 laptop with Vista and 4mb of RAM. am I going to need to get more RAM or will I be fine?


----------



## gene_mingo (Sep 13, 2009)

Nathan Riese said:


> I am considering buying the following from Logos:
> 
> Scholar's Library: Gold
> BDAG/HALOT Bundle
> ...



Unless you are running vista 64, 4 gigs is the max ram vista can recognize. Surely you mean 4 gigs of ram?


----------



## Nathan Riese (Sep 13, 2009)

yup, i've got a dual AMD 64 bit processor running vista w/ 4 gigs of RAM. do you think that's enough for this much material as well as running other programs? I don't know, cuz i've heard logos can get slow on laptops.


----------



## gene_mingo (Sep 13, 2009)

Nathan Riese said:


> yup, i've got a dual AMD 64 bit processor running vista w/ 4 gigs of RAM. do you think that's enough for this much material as well as running other programs? I don't know, cuz i've heard logos can get slow on laptops.



Again you need to check if your OS Windows Vista is the 64 or 32 version. If it is the 32 then max ram, is 4 gigs. Your AMD 64 bit cpu is a separate issue.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 13, 2009)

Nathan Riese said:


> yup, i've got a dual AMD 64 bit processor running vista w/ 4 gigs of RAM. do you think that's enough for this much material as well as running other programs? I don't know, cuz i've heard logos can get slow on laptops.



The question about your operating system is the most pertinent. Are you running Vista 64-bit edition, or 32? If 32, then you can't address more than 4 GB - but if you're running the 64, you can have up to 128GB I think. 

I shouldn't think you'd need more than 4, though - but maybe you do. I'd make sure you're running the 64-bit version of Vista, and then maybe grab an extra 4 or 8 GB of RAM just to be sure you're not slowed by RAM problems.


----------



## Nathan Riese (Sep 13, 2009)

oooh ic what you're saying. Yeah, i have the 64 bit version of Vista running on this one right now, not the 32.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 13, 2009)

Nathan Riese said:


> oooh ic what you're saying. Yeah, i have the 64 bit version of Vista running on this one right now, not the 32.



Then I would say it wouldn't hurt to double or triple your RAM - but I am not sure how much Logos actually needs. You certainly can't go wrong with adding more... and if you can afford the Scholars Gold package plus extras, then I can't see why adding a few extra gig of ram (at a couple hundred per 4GB)
would be beyond your budget.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 13, 2009)

It will run fine on 4GB. Been doing that for a couple of years.


----------



## Bookmeister (Sep 13, 2009)

I run Logos with 2 gig of ram, the problem with Logos is in the engine not how much ram you have. They have promised to address the speed issue with the next upgrade which will hopefully be soon.


----------



## Wannabee (Sep 13, 2009)

I"m running it on 4 gb fine. The only time it takes a while is when I do something like an exegetical guide. But it's a whole lot faster than my old one.  I used to set it up and go do something while it parsed verbs. Now, with duo, I can work on a document or something else while Logos does its job, and it's still a lot faster. You should be happy with it.


----------

